# Pelizzoli



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

When I heard that Giovanni Pelizzoli was building bikes again (and saw the price) I couldn't help myself and ordered one.  Most of the parts came off of another frame that I have that's damaged; I have a Campy seatpost on the way but until it arrives this one will work. 

As you can see there's plenty of clearance for the Parigi-Roubaixs even with the Deltas. They were a bit tight on the chainstays but removing the dropout screws made for a better fit.








<o>

</o>







<o></o>








<o>

</o>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Stunning......outstanding


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice attention to details, incl. the top tube cable guides...


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

That is super sweet. Too cool that he picked up the torches again. Found this. BTW, what tubing did he use?





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/5519990">Anima D'Acciaio Trailer Ver5.1</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/cinecycle">Cinecycle</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## CH53Driver (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. I like the seat. Can I get a shot looking down on the seat so I can see the graphics better?


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

High Gear - It's SL. I've read elsewhere that it's old SL rather than the new Niobium SL but it's certainly lighter than my '92 Ciöcc SL which is built nearly the same. I've read that Ciöcc of that vintage often had SP stays so that may account for some of the difference.

CH53 - Thanks. I bought that saddle when it first came out; there were two versions, the TCS (mine) and a Flite. They sometimes come up on eBay....and usually go for $150+.  Here's a poor shot....


----------



## CH53Driver (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a cool saddle for sure!:thumbsup: Thanks for posting the picture for me! Sweet ride indeed.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

That is one sweet looking frame and build befitting the Retro-Classic section. Well done!


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Too bad you didn't use a standard drop bar. This one just sucks.


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabulous frame and stunning build. Please provide a ride report. I have to admit that your postings led to my sending an email to Pelizolli this morning. Care to share the cost of the frame? 

And please share your bar-wrap technique! What is the red? And how did you wrap the tape around the cables -- looks like bar tape perfection to me! 

Enjoy the bike and tell us about your early ride impressions.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone.


T0mi said:


> Too bad you didn't use a standard drop bar. This one just sucks.


Having spent many miles on Cinelli 64 and 66 bars I'll agree that they look great....but they don't feel half as good to me as anatomic bars.


Fishbike said:


> Fabulous frame and stunning build. Please provide a ride report. I have to admit that your postings led to my sending an email to Pelizolli this morning. Care to share the cost of the frame?
> 
> And please share your bar-wrap technique! What is the red? And how did you wrap the tape around the cables -- looks like bar tape perfection to me!
> 
> Enjoy the bike and tell us about your early ride impressions.


I regret to say I haven't had much saddle time since I finished the build, but what little I have had reminds me very much of my '92 Ciöcc which has been my main ride since new. In other words, near perfect.  I found dealing with them via email easy and Alessandro was quite helpful. As for the price, you can check this earlier post. 

Thanks on the bar-wrap. I'm not sure I do anything special other than just take my time. I use a few pieces of electrical tape to hold the cables down in spots and then just wrap over them. The red are plastic end pieces made by LeTour IIRC....that set is on it's 3rd bike and at least 14 years old. I was looking for them not long ago and ran across some on ebay though only in black and priced a bit more than they were back then.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting this--lovely execution, & that frame looks as sweet as could be!

(Nice parts to have sitting around for a build! )


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*New magazine article in PAVED magazine on Pelizzoli - Spring 2013*

Five pages of text and many super nice photos.
View attachment 277321
View attachment 277322


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

High Gear said:


> Five pages of text and many super nice photos.
> View attachment 277321
> View attachment 277322


Thanks for the recommendation....I ran out a couple hours ago and bought the final copy of this issue at my LBS. Truly a great article about Pelizzoli, the photos are fantastic and I must admit that I admire Pelizzoli's "3 commandments"! 

I've been riding my Pelizzoli for the last year and a half, actually the same frame and color as the OP's. It's the nicest bike I've ever had, the most comfortable one I've ever had, and I am simply in love with it. It took a while from the time of placing the order to the delivery date, but it was well, well worth the wait.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

When I first started riding, there was a young kid in town I'd see once in a while who rode an absolutely beautiful pink and white Ciocc. Maybe the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. I lusted for that thing badly. I wish I'd managed to run into him and chat about that bike. 

Finances don't allow at the moment, but I'd love to have one of these myself, especially if I could get him to duplicate that old pink and white Ciocc paint scheme


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

rufus said:


> When I first started riding, there was a young kid in town I'd see once in a while who rode an absolutely beautiful pink and white Ciocc. Maybe the most beautiful bike I've ever seen. I lusted for that thing badly. I wish I'd managed to run into him and chat about that bike.
> 
> Finances don't allow at the moment, but I'd love to have one of these myself, especially if I could get him to duplicate that old pink and white Ciocc paint scheme


I'm not sure what Pelizzoli's current prices are but when I bought my Corsa GP frame during the summer of 2011 the prices were UNBELIEVABLY low! Like 600 Euros for the frame and 100 Euros for delivery to the U.S., a total of about $1000. That was an incredible deal for a frame of this caliber. I added a new Campy Chorus gruppo (way less expensive than Record), switched over the wheels, pedals, seatpost and saddle from my other bike, and I ended up with the nicest bike I've ever had with a gorgeous handmade Italian frame for about $3500. So it's possible to build up a very nice bike and not break the bank.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Right now, $1000 _is_ breaking the bank.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Sell me that old Mondonico you have just laying around



rufus said:


> Right now, $1000 _is_ breaking the bank.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

How'd you get the threaded fork? The Pellizoli website says they come threadless. 

So this is about $1000 shipped for the Corsa GP, and not the Curdomo? Wonder how inexpensive that one would be.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

rufus said:


> How'd you get the threaded fork? The Pellizoli website says they come threadless.
> 
> So this is about $1000 shipped for the Corsa GP, and not the Curdomo? Wonder how inexpensive that one would be.


I think the OP and I ordered our Corsa GP's just a few months apart from each other in 2011, and at that time Pelizzoli was willing to go either way (threadless or threaded). I decided to go threadless. But now they may have changed their offerings. I would suggest that you go to their website and send them an e-mail to ask them about that and about anything else, such as a price quote. Alessandro there is fluent in English so he could give you the info you're looking for. Keep in mind too that since their prices are in Euros, the frames may be more or less expensive than they were in 2011 depending on how the dollar stacks up against the Euro these days.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a beautiful bike. I have that same saddle on my old Colnago Superissimo. Been thinking about a Pelizzoli for a while - maybe someday. I do have an old Ciocc San Cristobal frameset that I thought about building up as a fixie, but for now it just hangs around the garage.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a little paid spam. I've listed my 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP with Campy Centaur 10speed in the classifieds. Frame/fork/headset also available separately for $850. 

54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP road bike complete with alloy Campy Centaur - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com



Custom 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP for sale by danharsha, on Flickr


Custom 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP for sale by danharsha, on Flickr


DSC_0001 by danharsha, on Flickr


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

dbh said:


> Just a little paid spam. I've listed my 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP with Campy Centaur 10speed in the classifieds. Frame/fork/headset also available separately for $850.
> 
> 54cm Pelizzoli Corsa GP road bike complete with alloy Campy Centaur - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Schweet!

But too small for me, didn't you have it listed on the 'Bay recently?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, but only got a few nibbles -- no bites. Figured folks here might be interested.


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

i had a red CIOCC back in the 80s. awesome bike. i found an SL frame a month ago and sent it to Giovanni to restore. should have it back in December. have a full Croce d'Aune group waiting for it. i'm sure i'll have some build questions for you all. until then.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Lookin' forward to seeing it done!



R3tired said:


> i had a red CIOCC back in the 80s. awesome bike. i found an SL frame a month ago and sent it to Giovanni to restore. should have it back in December. have a full Croce d'Aune group waiting for it. i'm sure i'll have some build questions for you all. until then.


----------



## humpside (Sep 25, 2010)

R3tired: Did you get your frame yet? I placed my order for a custom corsa gp last month, so I'm curious about all of Mr. Pelizzoli's work as of late!



R3tired said:


> i had a red CIOCC back in the 80s. awesome bike. i found an SL frame a month ago and sent it to Giovanni to restore. should have it back in December. have a full Croce d'Aune group waiting for it. i'm sure i'll have some build questions for you all. until then.


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

i just got it back the week after xmas. it took 3 months to get there and 5 days to get back. lol. he did an awesome job. it was in pretty rough shape. he replaced the rear dropouts (damaged) and both seat stays (rusted through in spots). chromed the rear triangle, forks and lugs. add some red paint and a signature and i'm a happy camper. just working on the build. only problem i have is it seems the shifter brazeons got chromed and the campy shifters don't fit. but Shimano do, so i'm waiting on a set of DuraAce 9 speed shifters. here's some pics from his shop. the black decal on the downtube goes on bikes built before he sold the CIOCC brand in 1980. i'll add more when i'm finished.


----------



## humpside (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks. the Corsa GP is a really nice frame. beautiful lug work and details. what colour did you order?


----------



## humpside (Sep 25, 2010)

I ordered a matte black frame with a few special requests. I'll reserve for sharing what those are, once I get my frame. But truth be told, it will be many more months of wait!!! :cryin:


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

the special requests sound intriguing. matte black is also interesting. a Stealth Pelizzoli. lol. i was thinking of getting my Cervelo R3 painted a matte black/charcoal. looking forward to pics of your bike. the months will pass quickly. also, if you are dealing with Alessandro, don't panic if he doesn't answer for days. he will answer. i think he's the only one that checks the email.


----------



## humpside (Sep 25, 2010)

Actually, all communication has been great. But it's been with Marco on an exclusive basis. His English is good and he is extremely responsive. I have not dealt with Alessandro at all. I'm not sure, but they may have hired a new person (Marco, maybe?) to deal with the increased demand that Pelizzoli has been experiencing.


----------



## Nick Stathos (Feb 3, 2017)

*Ciocc??*

Hi, I have seen you other Ciocc on various websites. I was wondering if you know the origins of that one for that I recently acquire the exact same one. You are the only one I've seem to able to find that is same as mine and I'm planning to build it to and original build. Do you know anything about it such as the year, builder, etc. Many thanks


----------

